# Calm Before the Storm???



## donie (Oct 12, 2011)

Ok. I have posted whats going on with my WW. Three weeks ago i decided i was going to do the 180. She acts like a child and tells me she doesnt want to see me or talk to me on the phone. Im guessing the guilt gets to her to much. But she would sit there and text me. Nothing nice, just business like stuff or babbling at me. I asked her to not text me. I know that she is done with our marriage and wants a divorce. I text her that i know she is done but i would like to be left alone. Finally she has stopped texting me. Its been a week since she has text me or heard from her at all. She drops and picks the kids up with my room mate while im working. Today she picked them up and i asked him how she was. He said that she seemed really calm nothing much going on with her. But i feel that there is about to be a nuke dropped. It just seems so calm right now. I feel really uncomfortable. Is this normal? I thought maybe its just cause we were fighting about the A and now i dont hear from her suddenly. At the same time i feel that its going to get even nastier than before. Anybody ever feel like this?


----------



## bryanp (Aug 25, 2011)

You better get a lawyer to protect yourself from what is coming.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

It looks like the both of you are doing a 180 on each other.

My questions is what makes you think a storm is coming, have you done something that may have some ramifications when the divorce is final?


----------



## donie (Oct 12, 2011)

No i havent done anything. I havent even been able to file yet. It just seems so calm. Im not sure what it could be. I havent said or done anything. She probably isnt going to like what i want out of the divorce and that could be it. She wanted to wait until next year to get a divorce but she is going to be in for a big surprise. She has no idea what is coming her way.


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

It sounds like your just have the butter flies,b/c your making a big change in your life and you know the future will not pan out for her. Its actualy a good thing here. Its a choice that is comfortable and for the best. I mean there is no drame b/c she is comfortable with the marriage being over (or she's cake eating). What I mean is she thinks you won't file and always be there, and have the OM.

Go head and file ASAP, this will for sure increase the drama...knowing you are moving on. Get it over with, you can only fly around the storm for so long.


----------



## Lyn (Mar 10, 2010)

Lots of stress. It's not unusual to feel like the other shoe is about to drop. Consult with a lawyer, just in case.

Best,

Lyn


----------

